# My system



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Projector: Panasonic ae4000
Screen: Elite 110" AT
Fronts: Kef C7
Center: Kef t301i 
Surrounds: Kef C3
Rear Surrounds: Kef C3
Receiver: Denon 3311ci
Blu-Ray: Oppo BDP 83
Subwoofer: Sunfire SDS 12 x2
Remote: URC MX 3000 w/ RF 350
Cable: Cisco Time Warner DVR

My room is a basement HT 15 x 22. The room is not so much a home theater as it is a media room / gathering room. I will post pics when it is complete.


----------

